# Powder clogs pores?



## iLust (Jan 18, 2006)

I have combination skin that gets annoyingly oily in the t-zone, as well as large pores in the nose, cheek area. I normally do my moisturizer, foundation, and pressed powder routine, but I heard/read recently that powder clogs the pores, hence making them look bigger. Should I avoid powder in general, or are there good/special ones that I can use?


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Jan 18, 2006)

umm if i had to say anything here i would recommend studiofix for you...its like a foundation/powder in one...you can control how much you put on and if you dont like totally cake it on,then it looks fine...i forget what its called, but it doesnt cause acne so thats always a plus...umm thats all i have for ya babe! sorry! hope that helps a lil bit


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow, I haven't heard that before - I do hope it's not true! I use Jurlique lavender silk dust for my face when it gets oily and it works pretty well. The dust is amazingly finely milled and I don't feel like the pores on my nose look worse.

We'll just have to wait for someone who knows about comedogenic ingredients to read this thread and see what they say!


----------

